# Puppy of the year :D



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Last night at our training clubs xmas party (Waggawuffins in Bury, Manchester) Vincent won PUPPY OF THE YEAR!  I am so proud it's crazy xD
He also came in 3rd in the obedience competition, he did great at heel work, sit command, and down command....but when it came to 'stay' for 30 seconds...he failed xD He managed it for about 10 seconds and then got bored and started running around my boyfriend  it was cute though!!
Then he came 1st in the Tricks competition!! He was able to sit with 2 sausage pieces on each paw, without eating them, for about 20 seconds  Considering he LOVES sausages it was amazing (in my eyes anyway  )

Here are some photos of Vincent with his rosettas 

With his 1st and 3rd 









proud papa 









And our puppy of the year rosetta  Sorry about my face, Dan took AGES trying to get Vincent to look at him I started looking a bit manic xD


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Bless him what a clever boy!!

I've tried getting Betty to sit and not touch a piece of sausage on her paw but her "leave" command was so good that she physically jumps backwards from whatever i've told to leave so as you can see putting it on her paw is slightly difficult but i am persevering.

Vincent is such a cutie!! I love the lighter coloured eyes on the chocolate 'poos.

x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent was like that to begin with, if we said leave it he would sit on the other side of the room!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Vincent was like that to begin with, if we said leave it he would sit on the other side of the room!!!


Glad it's not just Betty, literally all 4 paws are off the floor as she leaps back away for the piece of sausage I've told her to leave!!!

How much does Vincent weigh now as he looks a lovely size.

x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Aww... Vincent is sooo gorgeous! And such a good boy too, well done on your rosettes


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Glad it's not just Betty, literally all 4 paws are off the floor as she leaps back away for the piece of sausage I've told her to leave!!!
> 
> How much does Vincent weigh now as he looks a lovely size.
> 
> x


errrrm not sure! He was 7KG last month at the vets, will weigh him tonight! Although he's looking big he really is mainly fluff!!! His fur has thickened so much and gone so curly


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Rufini said:


> errrrm not sure! He was 7KG last month at the vets, will weigh him tonight! Although he's looking big he really is mainly fluff!!! His fur has thickened so much and gone so curly


Betty had a hair cut two weeks ago and now looks TINY as you realise how much of them is fluff!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Most deserving Ruth, well done Vincent! His coat is looking fab BTW.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the first picture as he is so intently looking at something other than the camera!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

JulesB said:


> I love the first picture as he is so intently looking at something other than the camera!!!


It was the pile of sausage pieces on the table  He knew they were there and I'm sure he was just figuring out how to get at them!!!!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Fantastic!

Well done the two of your and what a great trick 

Stays were always my let down with the collies. Hoping Mitzy might be better at them but maybe its me LOL


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Well done! What a great night for you all.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ruth I don't even know you or Vincent but I'm proud of him too  (Maybe because I have a little Vincent softspot :love-eyes:!

Turi x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Vincent looks so cute with his rosettes, what a clever boy


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He doesn't look big at all and his coat is looking really good. Well done to Vincent!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Ruth I don't even know you or Vincent but I'm proud of him too  (Maybe because I have a little Vincent softspot :love-eyes:!
> 
> Turi x


awww thanks  I am growing so attacted to all the cockapoos on this forum too! It's like my big extended cockapoo family


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Rufini said:


> awww thanks  I am growing so attacted to all the cockapoos on this forum too! It's like my big extended cockapoo family


Yey - can our puppy join?! 

Turi x


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done Vincent what a clever and handsome boy your are )


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Yey - can our puppy join?!
> 
> Turi x


Of course!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww That is so GREAT! congratulations!! Way to go little vincent who is getting bigger! Good job!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Had to show Marcus (boyfriend) a picture of Vincent. And we noticed that your boyfriend and Vincent have matching hair - was this on purpose?! :laugh:

Turi x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Had to show Marcus (boyfriend) a picture of Vincent. And we noticed that your boyfriend and Vincent have matching hair - was this on purpose?! :laugh:
> 
> Turi x


No! It was a wonderful (and hilarious) coincidence! It's so funny though, if Dan could be a dog he would be Vincent....even their personalities are so alike.
When we get Vicnent groomed I think I'm going to have to find the clippers for Dan too, can't have the twins looking different!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hee hee hee! Yes, you need to coordinate their haircuts (Dan won’t feel emasculated in the slightest…!)

Turi x


----------

